# Is my mushroom a mushroom or an anemone? also w/ random pics



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

first pic is the mushroom in question curled up in a ball. it was sold to me as a mushroom but i was wondering if its actually an anemone because well... it looks like it has a mouth and i wasnt aware that mushrooms had mouths, also it curls up in a ball like an anemone










other random mushrooms and sponges in my tank









my 1 anemone that turned into 2 anemones


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

pic 1 I can't tell with it curled up
pic 2 look like ricordea (yuma?)
pic 3.4 could be split bubble tips?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mushrooms do have mouths as well.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Keri said:


> pic 1 I can't tell with it curled up
> pic 2 look like ricordea (yuma?)
> pic 3.4 could be split bubble tips?


the one in pic one looks similiar to the ones in 2 but it has alot more neon green color to it but it curls up in a ball unlike the ones in pic 2

and yup, 3.4 are split bubble tips


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Mushrooms do have mouths as well.


oh, ok that makes way more sense. do they also curl up like that?


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

mushrooms and nems are actually somewhat closely related.

Both have mouths, both will curl up when pissed off or eating.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

wanna sell one of em ? pm


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

most (if not all?) corals have mouths, some are just reallly really tiny.. sure its not just a fuzzy mushroom in second picture..

as far as i know, shrooms dont close up like that... they ususally just shrink in size or curl there sides up.


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

CisBackA said:


> most (if not all?) corals have mouths, some are just reallly really tiny.. sure its not just a fuzzy mushroom in second picture..
> 
> as far as i know, shrooms dont close up like that... they ususally just shrink in size or curl there sides up.


Mushrooms close up like that sometimes, specially at night. By the way, that's a Yuma and not an anemone. That particular color that you have multiplies pretty fast. I wish the nice colorful ones multiplied as fast as the one pictured but sadly, that's not the case.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

3 and 4 might be majano anemones, which are pests. Better keep an eye on them just in case.


----------

